# Nikon D810 RAW/NEF File Issues



## zutty (Jul 22, 2014)

Is anyone knowledgeable about the problems the D810 is having with Adobe (Lightroom) compatibility with their NEF files? It seems that you can't use Lightroom with a Mac using these files. And the Mac OS is also having issues with this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 22, 2014)

Not yet. Lightroom will soon be updated. That is common on brand new cameras.
I'm sure the Lightroom team is already working on that, just like in the past.


----------



## zutty (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes..They have already put a fix out for Photoshop. I'm a little concerned about the Mac OS though. They are notoriously slow in these matters


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2014)

You can use Adobe's free DNG converter, or you can use the View NX2 that came with the camera.

Adobe does not yet list the D810 here for Photoshop or Lightroom - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


----------



## zutty (Jul 22, 2014)

NX2 does not work with these files but NX-D does. I really need to have Lightroom up and working though


----------



## gh3125 (Jul 22, 2014)

zutty said:


> Is anyone knowledgeable about the problems the D810 is having with Adobe (Lightroom) compatibility with their NEF files? It seems that you can't use Lightroom with a Mac using these files. And the Mac OS is also having issues with this. Any help would be appreciated.



Having the same issues. An update is coming. I've used the Nikon software for now. Not a perfect solution, but at least it lets you play. 

Alternatively, you can shoot RAW + JPEG for  now, use the jpegs in lightroom for now and keeps the RAWs to edit you favorites later. 

PITA either way.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. My new camera shots .nef files and I've been considering a Lightroom switch. Looks like I will wait a while!


----------



## zutty (Jul 22, 2014)

gh3125 said:


> zutty said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone knowledgeable about the problems the D810 is having with Adobe (Lightroom) compatibility with their NEF files? It seems that you can't use Lightroom with a Mac using these files. And the Mac OS is also having issues with this. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


That's exactly what I'm doing too, and it sure is a PITA! But the D810 sure seems like a super camera and it'll be worth it....At 1st I thought I had a defective camera, not being a real tech head, but now having put the camera through it's paces a little, it really is much superior to the D800 in many ways. I'm very glad I returned the D800 in exchange for the D810 even with it's growing pains


----------



## brettmorey (Jul 22, 2014)

JustJazzie, it has nothing to do with nef files in general. It's about the Nikon D810 in particular.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2014)

Nikon (and other camera makers) does not provide their proprietary file information to Adobe. The file information is different with each new camera.

Adobe has to reverse engineer that information for each new camera (regardless of brand) that comes out that uses a proprietary Raw file format..

It takes time, and is part of being an early adopter.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 22, 2014)

brettmorey said:


> JustJazzie, it has nothing to do with nef files in general. It's about the Nikon D810 in particular.



Really? That's absolutely confusing! I thought a file is a file. :headscratch:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2014)

zutty said:


> NX2 does not work with these files but NX-D does. I really need to have Lightroom up and working though



Welcome to life on the bleeding edge!

There will be a little bit of a waiting period before Adobe gets their software apps updated. Even though they suck millions of dollars out of the community, they work slowly when the #1 or #2 camera makers in the world release new products. After all, people are only paying $10 a month for LR and CC. Adobe is still busy wiping the egg off its face after their attempted $50 a month ransom effort fizzled, so they deserve some slack. Instead of raping all their customers for years on end, now they just take a small tithe. Maybe someday they will figure out how to properly demosaic the Fuji X-Trans sensor cameras' files.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 23, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> brettmorey said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie, it has nothing to do with nef files in general. It's about the Nikon D810 in particular.
> ...



They all vary to some small degree. So software companies generally have to create and issue updates for new camera bodies, especially issued by Nikon and Canon. It's nothing bad per se but it can take time and as you see its frustrating waiting around for an update release. I wouldn't let this stand in your way switching to LR, LR is an excellent program, most professionals run LR and CS both. 


Anyhow, OP, or other D810 owners, did any of you own a D800 prior to buying the D810? If so, was it worth the upgrade? I'm thinking about buying a D810 and using my D800 as a back up but not sure. 

Thanks


----------



## zutty (Jul 23, 2014)

Well. It's only been a short time that I've had the D810, but as a former D800 owner my initial impression is that the D810 is not just a small bump of an upgrade but a major one. It feels better in my hands, and so far it seems the images are clearly sharper. Combined with a battery grip and a 70-200 2.8 VRII this is a beast, extremely heavy, but I like that and I have large hands. The shutter feels smoother to me, The camera is also faster in every way and the auto focus seems more accurate as well. I'll be glad when these NEF issues are settled, but that is not a camera issue as much as an Adobe/Mac issue. Also the raw files are twice the size of the D800's. 72mg compared to 36. You'll be needing a powerful computer and lots of space to work with them. All in all so far, it seems like an upgrade I am very glad I made.
Here are a couple of test shots...Direct from the camera as jpg
.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## chuasam (Jul 31, 2014)

Lightroom 5.6 works perfectly with a D810 RAW files.


----------

